# Any1 know about bending swaybars?



## SacSurfin' (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey all,
I recently installed 4 corner airbags on my Hardbody, but with everything mounted my anti-sway bar can't bolt in. Is there anywhere that would bend my sway bar some or any shops that can just build me a new one? Unless my airbags are full, my truck handles horribly and with a swaying lowered truck no good things can come, I like my front fenders the way they are.

Thanks,
SacSurfin'


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SacSurfin' said:


> Hey all,
> I recently installed 4 corner airbags on my Hardbody, but with everything mounted my anti-sway bar can't bolt in. Is there anywhere that would bend my sway bar some or any shops that can just build me a new one? Unless my airbags are full, my truck handles horribly and with a swaying lowered truck no good things can come, I like my front fenders the way they are.
> 
> Thanks,
> SacSurfin'


 why would you drive around with the airbags empty? that just sounds like your putting your "mark" on the road by bottoming out everywhere. bags are for showtrucks not street drivin trucks and why would you want your truck handle good when it rides like shit?


----------



## SacSurfin' (Jan 18, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> why would you drive around with the airbags empty? that just sounds like your putting your "mark" on the road by bottoming out everywhere. bags are for showtrucks not street drivin trucks and why would you want your truck handle good when it rides like shit?


 The point of air is that at different pressures you get differnt ride heights, from sitting on the ground at 40 psi to 7 1/4 inch clearance at 120. But at 120 it rides like rough but at 85 to 90 psi with 4 1/2 inch clearance it rides awesome. As for bottoming out, I've owned a lowered truck of some sort or another nine years, and this truck is lower with better suspension and scrapes far less then any other I've owned, so since it rides far better then your vehicle thanks to a 4 link, now I just need some handling :dumbass:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SacSurfin' said:


> The point of air is that at different pressures you get differnt ride heights, from sitting on the ground at 40 psi to 7 1/4 inch clearance at 120. But at 120 it rides like rough but at 85 to 90 psi with 4 1/2 inch clearance it rides awesome. As for bottoming out, I've owned a lowered truck of some sort or another nine years, and this truck is lower with better suspension and scrapes far less then any other I've owned, so since it rides far better then your vehicle thanks to a 4 link, now I just need some handling :dumbass:


 i would like to apologize for my younger brother starting shit on my nf name but to clarify your problem you can heat up and bend the sway bar but i wouldnt recommend it tho becuase it compromises the structual integrity of the bar itself which makes it weaker and could cause problems down the road IMO i would try to find someone who could make you a custom sway bar or something of that nature 

Don


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

also just so you'll know i used to have a hardbody with bags but i dont remember there being a problem with the swaybars of course my set-up might have been completely different


----------

